# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Soner Efendi kime hizmet

## atoybil

SONER EFENDİ : üü KORNER BİR PENALTI ETMEZ - I 

Türker Adonay - Millet Haber 

ünce Genel Ama Mühim Bir Takdim: Giriş 

Lübnan'da Hizbullah'ın sadece İsrail'e değil, aynı zamanda korkaklığı politikalarının merkezine yerleştiren çağdışı bazı Arap diktatörlüklerine ve ülkemizin aydın olma iddiasındaki ucuz entellerine verdiği acı ders, belki bu aralar üzerinde durulması gereken en önemli konu. Ancak herkesin bu konuya odaklandığı bir zaman diliminde, biz, ülkemizde yürütülmekte olan ğpsikolojik harbğin bir başka cephesine dikkat çekeceğiz. 

Zira, öyle görünüyor ki, birkaç yıldır süregiden ve Sebataycılık meselesinin suyunu çıkaran birkaç araştırmacının manipülatif yayınları, halihazırda AKP iktidarında da bazı ğönemli müsteşarlık koltuklarığnı kapmayı başarmış temsilcileriyle Türk toplumsal hayatında etkili olan bir kesimin ğmanevi yasallaşmağ hamlelerine destek sağlıyor. 

Soner Yalçın'ın, kamuoyunda Said Nursi'nin mezarı hakkında yazdıkları bağlamında tartışılan manipülatif, hileli, çelişkilerle dolu ve insanda ister istemez ğgizli bir niyetğ arama dürtüsü uyandıran kitabının analizini olabildiğince kısa biçimde ilerleyen bölümlerde yapacağız; ama ondan evvel, bu meselenin işportaya düşüş (düşürülüş) sürecini ve bu süreçle ilgili kişisel gözlemlerimizi siz okurlarımızla paylaşmak isteriz. 

Sabetaycılık meselesi, bilindiği üzere, sağ çevrelerde çok uzun yıllardan beridir tartışılan, araştırılan bir konudur. Her ne kadar sağcı yazarların bu konuyla ilgili yazdığı kitaplar ya genelde isim listeleri sunma ya da Sabetaycılık'ın tarihi kökenleri üzerine yoğunlaşma şeklinde tezahür edegeldiyse de, milliyetçi ve/veya muhafazakar çevrelerin Sabetaycılar'ın dini inanışları, toplumla olan kırılgan bağları, gizli kimlikleri, İslami mukaddesata bakışları konusunda genel bir bilgileri vardır. 

Konuyla çok uzun süredir ilgilenen sağcı çevreler, kimi zaman her taşın arkasında Siyonist arayan ğsaf İslamcılarğın Yahudilik konusunda yaptıkları gibi, bazen abartmalara girişip doğru bilgilerin içine birçok haksız ithamı sıkışıtırdıysalar da, genel itibariyle Sabetaycılık hakkında ğortalama seviyedeğ bir bilgiye hep sahip olageldiler. 

Konunun sağ çevrelerin tekelinden çıkıp popülerleşmesi ve hatta kimi solcuların da bir ğcadı avcılığığ iştahı içinde Sabetaycı tespitine kendini adaması, hiç şüphesiz Yalçın Küçük'ün yazdığı kitaplarla oldu. 

Yalçın Küçük gibi içinde bulunduğu bütün sol örgütleri ğfitneğye sevketmiş ve kendisini takip edenlerin bulundukları çizgiden başka ğiklimlerğe savrulmalarına yol açmış, 1980'lerden sonraki mesaisinin hatırı sayılır bir kısmını ğşu an İmralı'da meskun canavarğın uzaktan kumanda akıl hocalığına tahsis etmiş, hatta suikasttan kurtulmasını sağlayacak bilgiyi ona ulaştırmış, kendisini yakından tanıyan pek çok kişi tarafından ğmegalomanğ olarak nitelenen, İsmail Cem'in cumhurbaşkanlığını engellediğini iddia ederek bu nitelemelere haklılık kazandıran, üstelik mevcut Cumhurbaşkanı'na ğAtatürkğ muamalesi çekerek ğakıl sağlığığ konusundaki şüpheleri derinden besleyen Yalçın Küçük söz konusu olunca önce durmamız, derin bir nefes almamız, derin nefesin beynimize sağladığı ekstra oksijeni sonuna kadar kullanıp iyice bir düşünmemiz, ondan sonra onun söylediklerinin ne kadarının manipülatif, ne kadarının yönlendirme amaçlı, her şeyden önemlisi ne kadarının hakikat olabileceğine adamakıllı kafa yormamız gerekmektedir. 

Zira yakınlarda ortaya çıktığı ve kendisinin de gayet ğpişkinceğ itiraf ettiği üzere, Yalçın Küçük bir koldan İbrani asıllıdır ve bu ğkarışıkğ kişinin önüne gelene dönme (Sabetaycı) ithamında bulunmasının fazlaca bir kıymet-i harbiyesi olmamalıdır. 

Yalçın Küçük Sabetaycılık ile ilgili kitaplarını birbiri ardına neşredip televizyon ekranlarında gezmeye başladığı sıralarda, toplum yararına faaliyet gösteren bir kuruluş onu sohbete çağırmıştı. 

Marksist Kürtçülüğün ğşanlı teorisyenleriğnden biri olan Yalçın Küçük'ün ğüç şaşırtıcı doğrunun arasına iki yanlış sıkıştırmağya eğilimli üslÃ»buna tahammülümüz olmadığı için, sohbeti dinlemek için bizi ısrarla davet eden kuruluşun yöneticisi arkadaşlarımızdan özür dilemiş, ama onlara Yalçın Küçük'e sormaları için birkaç soru önermeyi de ihmal etmemiş idik. 

O sorular Yalçın Küçük'ün ğhidayetğ bulup bulmadığını, Sabetaycılık konusundaki çalışmalarında niyetinin halis olup olmadığını ortaya çıkartacak hususiyete sahip ve adeta bir ğturnusol kağıdığ işlevi görecek sorulardı. 

O soruların hepsini burada zikretmeyeceğiz, zamanı geldiğinde konuyu derinleştirmek üzere onları sonraya saklayacağız; ama bir tanesi meramımızı anlatma konusunda fevkalade isabetli bir soru idi ve muhtemel cevabı bizim birazdan işleyeceğimiz tezi geliştirmemiz için önemli bir zemin teşkil ediyordu. 

Soru son derece basitti: ğAtatürk de bir Sabetaycı mı idi?ğ 

Arkadaşlarımızın aktardığına göre Yalçın Küçük, bu soruya yaklaşık olarak şöyle bir cevap vermişti: 

ğAtatürk'ün okuduğu ilkokul dönme mektebidir, eşi dönme bir aileye mensuptur, vs., vs., ama ben ğAtatürk Sabetaycı'dır' demiyorum, bu konuda yorumu size bırakıyorum.ğ 

Bu sözlerin meali şudur: 

ğBana göre Atatürk Sabetaycı'dır, ama ben bunu söylersem ortalık ayağa kalkar, ben bunu söylemiş olmayayım, ama siz anlayıverin!ğ 

Yani Yalçın Küçük 

ğNe dönmesi kardeşim, Atatürk öz be öz Türk'tür; bu, tarihen de sabittir, onun yapıp ettikleriyle de sabittir, beyanlarıyla da sabittirğ 

dememiştir, diyememiştir. 

Bu nokta çok önemlidir, zira Yalçın Küçük'ün yukarıda özetlediğimiz tavrı ile Soner Yalçın'ın ğEfendi-1ğ kitabındaki tavrı arasında hem ürkütücü bir benzerlik, hem de ğaynı gayeğye hizmet ettiklerini düşündüren şaşırtıcı üslÃ»p ortaklıkları mevcuttur. 

Soner Yalçın'ın bu konuyla ilgili ilk kitabı olan ğEfendi-1ği okuduğumuzda yaptığımız bazı tespitleri yakın çevremizle de paylaşmış, ama kitabın iddialarını ciddiye alarak bir yazı yazmayı lüzumsuz addetmiştik. Ama ikinci kitap da çıkınca ve bu ikinci kitapta ilk kitaptaki hatalar ğvahimğ boyutlara ulaşarak tekrarlanınca, artık bu konuya el atmanın kaçınılmaz hale geldiğine kanaat getirdik. 

Yalçın Küçük'ün Atatürk için yaptığı ğörtükğ ithamı Soner Yalçın'ın ğEfendi-1ğ kitabında Adnan Menderes için yapması, bu iki yazarın birinin isminde diğerinin soyadında aynı kelimenin bulunmasından ve her ikisinin de solcu ve çeşitli istihbaratçılarla içli dışlı olmasından çok daha ilginçtir. 

Türk milletinin kahir ekseriyetinin gönlünde taht kurmuş iki büyük ismin (Atatürk ve Menderes) itibarının Sabetaycı ithamıyla zedelenmeye çalışılmasının muhtemel sonucu, Türk milletinin kendine olan güveninin sarsılmasıdır. Söz konusu kitapların ğgizli gayeğlerinin bu olabileceğini düşünmemiz için hem elimizde yeterli veri vardır, hem de bu yazarların da mazileri ve imza attıkları diğer yayınlar bizim böyle düşünmemiz için yeterlidir. 

Atatürk bu ülkenin kurucu Cumhurbaşkanı, büyük bir lider ve dahi bir komutan olarak; toplumdaki yüzde 1 mertebesindeki komünist kalıntıları, yüzde 4-5 civarındaki ayrılıkçı Kürtçüler, yüzde 7-8 civarında olduğunu tahmin ettiğimiz bir ğham softa takımığnın dışında Türk milleti için büyük bir kahramandır. 

Bu kaba hesaba göre Atatürk milletin %90'ına yakını tarafından muhabbetle sevilmekle, hayırla yad edilmektedir. 

Menderes ise; Milliyetçiler Derneği'ni kapatmak, Vatan Cepheleri kurmak, siyasi üslupta ölçüsüzleşmek ve merhum Osman Bölükbaşı başta olmak üzere muhaliflerin ğburnundan getirmekğ gibi ciddi hatalar yapmış olmasına rağmen, sağın hemen hemen bütün kesimleri tarafından bugün rahmetle anılmaktadır. 

üünkü onun en büyük haksızlıkları yaptığı Bölükbaşı'dan 27 Mayıs İhtilali'nin sonradan tasfiyeye uğramış ğkudretli albayığ Alparslan Türkeş'e, hatta ğikinci adamğ İnönü'ye kadar hemen herkes Menderes'in idamını engellemek için çalışmıştır. 27 Mayıs'ta 14'leri tasfiye eden ğsol cuntağnın inanılmaz bir iddianameyle suçladığı ve inanılmaz bir süratle idam ettiği Menderes, daima mazlumun yanında olan Türk milletinin kalbinde yerini almış, kısmen efsaneleşmiştir. 

O kadar ki, bu millet, Menderes'in ğtırnağı olamayacakğ Süleyman Demirel gibi bir politikacıyı bile onun hatırasına hürmeten yıllarca sırtında taşımıştır. Sözün özü Menderes, milletin -yine kaba bir hesapla- %70-75'inin muhabbetini kazanmış bir liderdir. 

Cumhuriyet tarihinde Atatürk ve Menderes'ten sonra bu kadar büyük bir teveccühe mazhar olmuş üçüncü bir lider, bir siyasi kişilik göstermek mümkün değildir. Bu durumda bir koldan Atatürk'e, diğer koldan Menderes'e yapılan ve içeriği üç aşağı beş yukarı aynı olan Sabetaycılık ithamının doğurabileceği tek sonuç, ortalama vatandaşın 

ğUlan ülkeye bu asırda iki tane adam gibi adam gelmiş diyorduk, onlar da Sabetaycı çıktığ 

şeklinde düşünmesi olacaktır ki, özellikle Soner Yalçın'ın kitaplarını okuyan hemen herkeste oluşan müşterek kanaat; Osmanlı'nın son döneminde devleti yönetenlerin, Cumhuriyet'i kuranların, Cumhuriyet'i idare edenlerin, fikir ve sanat hayatıma hakim olanların hep Sabetaycılar olduğu, biz Türkler'in olayları aval aval seyrettiği düşüncesidir. 

Ailesinde istiklal gazileri olan bir Müslüman Türk olarak, özellikle İstiklal Savaşı'nı yürütünlere karşı böylesi zımni bir ithamı şiddetle reddettiğimiz ve bu tür ithamlarda bulunanlara ğkalem yoluylağ gereken karşılığın verilmesi gerektiğine inandığımız için, Soner Yalçın'ın son kitabını bize ayrılan köşenin sınırlarını fazlaca zorlamadan teşrih masasına yatırmaya çalışacağız. Her tarafından bilgi yanlışları, zorlama yorumlar, çelişkili ifadeler akan bir kitabın tümünü eleştirmenin ayrı bir kitap gerektireceği açık olduğundan, okurlarımızın eksik kalan kısımlar konusunda bizi hoşgörmelerini dileriz. 

İlk Kitaptan Bu Yana Değişmeyen Hatalar 

ğEfendiğ serisinin ilk kitabını okuyanlar gayet iyi hatırlayacaklardır, Soner Yalçın Osmanlı döneminde lakabı ğefendiğ olan kişilerin Sabetaycı olduğundan şüphelenilmesi gerektiğini zımnen yazmıştı. 

Kimse de kalkıp bunun çok ama çok abes bir iddia olduğunu sorgulamamıştı. 

Oysa ciddi tarihçilerin gayet iyi bildiği üzere bu terim devlette çalışan ve kalem erbabı olan insanlara da, dini konularda yetkinliği bulunan kişilere de (mesela Sabetay Sevi'den bir asır önce yaşamış ve İslam tarihindeki en önemli din alimlerinden biri olan Ebussud Efendi), bilginlere ve müderrislere de, hatta fazıl kişiliği ve olgun tabiatı ile etrafında saygı uyandıran sıradan insanlara da yakıştırılan ve adlarına eklenen bir hitap biçimidir. 

Bir terimin sadece sınırlı karşılıkları değil, kök ve kökeni, kazandığı yan anlamlar ve yaygın kullanış biçimleri dikkate alınmadan yapılacak analizlerin nasıl büyük yanılgalara yol açabileceğinin en güzel örneklerinden biri olan ğefendiğ kelimesi, Türkçe'nin, Soner Yalçın'ın elinde asli bağlamından koparılarak çarçur edilmiş ve kendisine kıyılmış çok nadide kelimelerinden birisidir. 

Bugün bile vakar ve sabrına hayran kaldığımız kişileri ğne efendi adam!ğ diye tanımlamakta oluşumuz, kelimenin masumiyetine işaret etmekte ve son zamanlarda kendisine yakıştırılan ğicat edilmiş anlamlarğa en güzel cevabı oluşturmaktadır. Kısacası, isminde ğefendiğ bulunan her kişiyi dönme zannetmek, ancak ğpsikiyatriğyle uğraşan hekimlerin halledebileceği türden bir zihin hastalığına yakalanmakla mümkündür. 

Mesele bir kelimenin etrafında dönmüyor şüphesiz, ama bir kelimeyle başlayan macera birçok kavram ve kelimeye sirayet ederek önce bir kültür tahribatına, sonra da bir ğtarih yıkıcılığığna dönüşüyor. 

Yalçın Küçük'ün bir yerlerden uyarladığı onomastique (isim-bilim) saçmalığı ile milletin hangi soyadları neden almış olabileceğinin peşine düşmek, inanılmaz yanlış çıkarımlarla kaç göbektir Türk olan ailelelerin kökenlerini başka milliyetlere bağlamak, bu ailelerden soyağacına dayalı açıklamalarla reddiye geldiğinde de 

ğOlabilir, biz yanlış yapmışız, sonuçta bilim yapıyoruz ve bilim yanılgıyla gelişirğ 

türünden köhne argümanlara sığınmak, lafı eğip bükmeden söyleyelim, 
ğhokkabazlığınğ dik alasıdır. 

Zira, bu gözbağcılığı ifa edilirken, Soner Yalçın ve Yalçın Küçük tarafından en çok kullanılan yöntem, bir kelime İbranice'de var diye Türkçe'deki benzer kelimelerin kökenini bu dile bağlamaktır. 

Bu ise, her şeyden önce kendi dil ve kültürüne bir güvensizlik ifadesidir, daha açıkça söyleyelim, bir ğkompleksğ göstergesidir. 

Unutulmamalıdır ki, bazı kelimelerin İbranice'den Türkçe'ye geçmesi pek tabiidir, çünkü ülkemiz bir ğdil devrimi faciasığ yaşamadan önce Türkçe bir imparatorluk diliydi ve tıpkı bugünün imparatorluk dili olan İngilizce gibi başka dillerden beslenerek zenginleşiyordu. 

İkincisi, bahsini ettiğimiz yazarların, Türkçe'de kaba bir hesapla 3-5 bin yıldır olan kelimeleri bile İbranice'ye dayandırmaktaki gayretkeşliği anlaşılır gibi değildir. 

İbranice nasıl Arapça ve Türkçe'ye tesirde bulundu ise, Türkçe ve Arapça'nın da aynı şekilde İbranice'ye tesirde bulunması o kadar beklenilir bir durumdur. 

Bu işte o kadar ileri gidilmektedir ki, Soner Yalçın, kitabının 401. sayfasında tekstille ilgili bir dizi kelimeyi vererek bunların İbranice olduğunu dile getirmekte ve buradan hareketle yorumlar yapmaktadır. 

üşenmeyip Türk Dil Kurumu'nun internet sözlüğünden bir tarama yaptığımızda, Soner Yalçın'ın İbranice olduğunu iddia ettiği kelimelerin kökleriyle ilgili şöyle bir sonuç çıkmaktadır: 

Arapça: entari, atlas, esnaf, hırka, cübbe, kadife, mendil, seccade, şerit, yemeni. Farsça: astar, çamaşır, tülbent, gerdan, pabuç, peştamal, şalvar. İtalyanca: patiska, bavul. 
Yunanca: fistan. 

şu kelimelerin karşısında ise bir açıklama yer almamaktadır, yani bu kelimeler de Türk Dil Kurumu tarafından öztürkçe kabul edilmektedir: Basma, bindallı, bohça, cepken, koltuk, kürk, kuşak, oya, sırma, yaşmak, yazma, yelek. 

İnsaf sahibi ve Türkçe'nin fonetiğine aşina her insan, sayılan son kelimelerin İbranice'de bulunmasını, Türkçe'den İbranice'ye çok sayıda kelime geçtiğinin bir delili olarak görür. 

Dil bahsini daha fazla uzatmamak için burada kesmekte fayda var; ama yazarın, dil ve kelime oyunlarından hareketle, bir kısım realiteleri önceden doğruluğunu kabul ettiği hipotezlere uydurmaya çalışmasının, ğbilimselğ bir yaklaşım olmadığını bir kez daha zikretmek zorundayız. 

Bir başka önemli nokta da şudur ki, eğer isminden ve soyadından hareketle birilerinin Sabetaycı olduğundan şüphelenilecekse, ğbaş şüphelilerğden birinin Soner Yalçın olması gerekmektedir. 

Biz Soner ismini ğsonğ ve ğerğ şeklinde bölüp yorumlar yapacak ve paranoyakça tahlillere girişecek değiliz, ya da ğyalçınğ kelimesinin İbranice'deki hangi kelimenin karşılığı olduğunun peşine de düşmeyeceğiz; ama elimizde çok daha basit bir veri var. 

Türkiye'de Sabetaycılığını kimsenin tartışmadığı (Soner Yalçın'ın da tartışmadığı) Abdi İpekçi'nin soyadını alıp, sonra Uğur Mumcu'nun adını onun önüne ekleyerek kendisine ğUğur İpekçiğ mahlasını seçen ve bu müstear isimle bir dönem ğHabertürkğ gazetesinde yazılar yazan Soner Yalçın'a şu soruyu sormak mümkündür: 

Sabetaycılığın sembol ailelerinden İpekçiler'in soyadını müstear isminde kullanan bir kişiden, Sabetaycı olduğu konusunda en azından ğşüphelenmekğ için elimizde sizce de yeterli veri yok mudur? 

[Uğur İpekçi'nin aslında Soner Yalçın olduğunu nereden çıkardığımızı da okuyucularımıza aktaralım ki, kimsenin zihninde soru işareti kalmasın. 

Bizim Soner Yalçın gibi öldürülmüş JİTEM kurucularıyla veya yine öldürülmüş meşhur ğuyuşturucu baronlarığyla röportaj yapıp bunları neşretme, bu kapsamda çeşitli ğderin ilişkilerğ geliştirme ve böylece birçok belgeye ulaşma şansımız hiç olmadı. 

İstihbarat akışı konusunda da çok zengin kaynaklarımız yok. 

Biz sadece ğaçık istihabaratğ yapmaya çalışıyor ve ayrıntıları iyi izleyerek sonuca varmaya çalışıyoruz. 

Uğur İpekçi'nin kimliğini de bu yolla deşifre ettik. Uğur İpekçi'nin Soner Yalçın olabileceğine dair ilk şüphemiz üslÃ»p benzerliğini görmemizle, sıklıkla kullanılmış bazı kelime ve kavramların her iki yazarda ortak olduğunu tespit etmemizle başladı. 

Ama asıl deşifre, Soner Yalçın'ın ğEfendi-2ğ kitabının 109 ve 110. sayfalarında Doğramacı ile yazdıklarının bir yerlerden tanıdık gelmesiyle vuku buldu. 

Bu sayfalarda anlatılanları bir yerlerden hatırladığımızı farkedince kişisel arşivimizi karıştırmaya başladık ve sonunda aradığımıza ulaştık. Soner Yalçın'ın iki sayfada nispeten kısaca değindiği bilgileri, Uğur İpekçi'nin daha uzun ve ayrıntılı biçimde, ama aynı aktarmalarla, 

ğKafa Karıştıran Bir Biyografi: İhsan Doğramacığ başlıklı ve 02.05.2003 tarihli makalesinde yazdığını gördük. 

Okuyucularımız ğEee ne var bunda?ğ diyebilirler. Haklıdırlar. Fakat bitmediğ Birçok yerde birçok yazara atıf yapan Soner Yalçın'ın, bu kısımda Uğur İpekçi'ye atıf yapmadığını farkettik. Dahası, Soner Yalçın'ın, Uğur İpekçi'nin alıntı yaptığı her iki kitabın (Muvaffak Akman ve şinasi üzsoylu'nun kitapları) içinden aynı alıntıları yapmakla kalmadığına, bu alıntıları kendi bulduğunu ifade eden tarzda cümleler kurduğuna dikkat ettik. 

ğOkuduğumda şaşırdığım bir anekdotu yazmak istiyorumğ diyerek ilk alıntıya giriş yapan, ğşinasi üzsoylu'nun İhsan Doğramacı ile 40 Yıl adlı kitabındaki bir bilgiye de şaşırdığımı anımsıyorumğ diyerek ikinci alıntıya geçiş yapan Soner Yalçın, bu cümleleriyle aslında Uğur İpekçi'nin kendisi olduğunu ifşa etmektedir. 

Benzer bir sonucu yine aynı kitapta yer alan Mesut Yılmaz ile ilgili bölümden (ve aynı kapsamdaki Uğur İpekçi makalesinden) çıkarsamak mümkündür. Zaten kitabın ilerleyen sayfalarında Bülent Arınç ve ülker ailesi ile ilgili iddialarda bulunurken, Soner Yalçın (artık ayıp olmasın diye herhalde!) Uğur İpekçi'ye atıf yapmaktadır.


ğEfendiğ serisinden çıkan her iki kitaptaki en belirgin hata ise, geçmişinde Yahudilik bulunan ama sonradan Müslüman olduğunu ikrar eden herkesten ğpotansiyel Sabetaycığymış gibi bahsedilmesidir. 

Yazı dizimizin ilerleyen bölümlerde bazı örneklerini sunacağımız üzere, sadece Yahudilik'ten ihtida edenler değil, Hıristiyanlık'tan ihtida edenlere de söz konusu kitapların birçok yerinde mim konulduğu görülmektedir. 

Oysa bu yöntemin, aklı başında bir insanın başvurmaması gereken bir yöntem olduğunu bir şekilde Soner Yalçın da teslim etmektedir. 

Kitabının 270. sayfasında ğMüslüman olan bazı Sabetayistler'in zamanla inançlarını terk edip veya unutup tamamen Müslüman oldukları da bir gerçektirğ diyen, ama kitabının kalan bütün kısımlarında bu taifeden hiçbir kişinin gerçekten Müslüman olamayacağını düşündüğünü belli eden Soner Yalçın, İslam'ın ve özellikle de tasavvufun kimseyi cezbedemeyeceğine dair kat'i bir inanca sahip olduğunu bütün kitap boyunca ğüstü kapalığ biçimde vurgulamaktadır. 

Ama Soner Yalçın yanılmaktadır. 

Sözgelimi, Ali Ufki Bey'in Türkçe güfteli mezamir (Yahudi duası) yazdığını söylerken (s.195), Bay Yalçın, Lehistan asıllı bu kişinin gerçekten Müslüman olmuş olabileceği düşüncesine ihtimal bile vermemektedir. 

Oysa Ali Ufki Bey'in Türk asıllı Lehistan Tatarı olduğunu ileri süren yazarlar (Thadeus Gasztowtt) bulunduğu gibi, bundan daha önemlisi onun bestelediği ilahilerdir. 

ğUyan ey gözlerim gafletten uyanğ adlı ilahinin bestesi o kadar dokunaklıdır ki, dinleyen her samimi Müslüman'ın içini titretmektedir. 

Böyle bir ilahinin ancak yürekten duyulan bir inançla bestelenebileceğini bilmek için, görünen o ki iman nurundan birazcık nasipdar olmak gerekmektedir. [Konuyla ilgilenen ve bugüne kadar ilahiyi dinlememiş olanlara, özellikle Zara'nın yorumundan bu ilahiyi dinlemelerini salık veririz.*] 


Aynı kapsamda değerlendirilebilecek bir başka hata da, Selanikli herkese ve hatta neredeyse vaktiyle yolu bir müddet Selanik'e düşmüş herkese ğkesinlikle dönmeğ muamelesi yapılmasıdır. 

Soner Yalçın kitabının 356. sayfasında şöyle demektedir:

ğSelanik nüfusunun çoğunluğu Yahudi'ydi. İkinci sırada Türk-Müslüman nüfus geliyordu. Sabetayistler bu ikinci grubun ne kadarını oluşturuyordu, bilmiyoruz. Ama Sabetayist olmayan Müslümanlar da vardı. Her Selanik'ten geleni Sabetayist görmek hatadır.ğ 

Bu sözleri söyleyen Soner Yalçın, kitabının kalan bütün kısımlarında Selanikli olmayı adeta ğşüpheliğ olmanın ilk şartı gibi sunmaktadır. 

Yazar bazı yerlerde bir kişinin ilişkilerini anlattıktan sonra, 

ğzaten kökleri Selanikli'dirğ türünden ifadeler kullanmaktadır. 

Bu toptancı, genellemeci, dikkatsiz üslÃ»bun ne bilimsellikle ne de objektif gazetecilikle alakası olamayacağı açıktır. 

Bütün bunlardan öte, kitap, ne yazık ki çelişkiler, çarpıtmalar, tutarsızlıklar ve hatta ğkara mizahğ örneği sayılabilecek bilgi hatalarıyla doludur. Dizimizin bir sonraki yazısında bütün bunlara bazı örnekler verecek ve mezkur kitabın ğiplik kalitesiğni ele almaya çalışacağız. 

* Ali Ufki Bey'in "Uyan Ey Gözlerim Gafletten Uyan" ilahisinin sözleri şöyledir: 

ğUyan ey gözlerim gafletten uyan 
Uyan uykusu çok gözlerim uyan 
Azrail'in kasdı canadır inan 
Uyan ey gözlerim gafletten uyan 
Uyan uykusu çok gözlerim uyan 

Seherde uyanırlar cümle kuşlar 
Dillu dillerince tesbihe başlar 
Tevhid eyler dağlar, taşlar, ağaçlar 
Uyan ey gözlerim gafletten uyan 
Uyan uykusu çok gözlerim uyan 

Semavatın kapuların açarlar 
Mü'minlere rahmet suyun saçarlar 
Seherde kalkana hülle biçerler 
Uyan ey gözlerim gafletten uyan 
Uyan uykusu çok gözlerim uyan 

Bu dünya fanidir sakın aldanma 
Mağrur olup tac-u tahta dayanma 
Yedi iklim benim deyu güvenme 
Uyan ey gözlerim gafletten uyan 
Uyan uykusu çok gözlerim uyan.ğ 

Soner Yalçın'ın ğEfendi-2ğ kitabının ele alındığı yazı dizimizin bu kısmında, spesifik ve somut örneklerle kitabın nasıl çelişkiler, tutarsızlıklar, karalamalar, şaşırtmacalar ve çarpıtmalarla dolu olduğunu göstermeye çalışacağız. 

üelişki ve Tutarsızlıklara ürnekler 

1) Kitabın 20. sayfasında ğKabalacı Moşe şem Tov de Leon ile ğVahdet-i Vücud'un piri şeyh Muhyiddin Arabi'nin çağdaş olması rastlantı mı?ğ sorusunu soran yazar, ilgili sayfadan başlayarak genelde vahdet-i vücud düşüncesinin ve özelde Arabi'nin Yahudi mistisizminden etkilendiğini iddia etmekte, bu iddiasını ispat için hepsi birbirinden temelsiz argümanları peşpeşe sıralamaktadır. 

Yazarın temelsiz argümanlarının tümünün eleştirisini yapmak yerine, Yahudi mistisizminin büyük üstadı olarak sunulan Moşe şem Tov de Leon'un Muhyiddin Arabi ile çağdaşlığını inceleyelim ve iddiaların daha en başından nasıl ğçürük bir zeminğe oturtulduğunu okurlarımıza gösterelim. 

Yazara göre Moşe şem Tov de Leon 1230-1305 yılları arasında yaşamıştır. 

Buna mukabil, Muhyiddin Arabi'nin doğum tarihi 1165, vefat tarihi 1239'dur. 

Bu durumda Moşe şem Tov de Leon doğduğunda Muhyiddin Arabi 65 yaşındadır. Daha fenası, Muhyiddin Arabi vefat ettiğinde Moşe şem Tov de Leon ancak 9 yaşındadır. 

Eğer ortada bir etkilenme var ise, ğbirazcık mantık sahibiğ bir kişi, Muhyiddin Arabi'nin ğetkilenenğ değil ğetkileyenğ pozisyonda olduğunu düşünür. Ama Soner Yalçın bu gerçeği ıskalamakta, çağdaş olmayı aynı yüzyıl içinde yaşam tarihleri kesişmek olarak yansıtmakta, adeta 3-5 yaşındaki bir çocuğun Muhyiddin Arabi'nin son eserlerini kaleme aldığı sırada onu derinden etkilediğini ileri sürmektedir. 

Eğer Moşe isimli o zamanlar ufacık olan Yahudi çocuk İslam bilgeliğinin zirve isimlerinden birini gerçekten Soner Yalçın'ın ileri sürdüğü gibi ğderindenğ etkilediyse, İslam'la başının hoş olmadığı belli Soner Yalçın'ı bilmeyiz ama, bizim İslam'ı bırakıp Yahudiliği seçmeyi düşünmemiz için ortada çok önemli bir ğkerametğ var demektir. 

Okurlarımızın ğhadi leeeen!ğ dediğini duyar gibiyiz, ama lütfen bu hitabı bize değil bu zırvaları bilimmiş gibi sunan Soner Yalçın'a yapınız. 

2) Kitabın 96. sayfasında şu ifade yer almaktadır: 

ğSanıyorum zamanla değişen ve İslam'la arasına ne yazık ki büyük mesafeler koyan bizim sol oldu! Sağcıların bile ğromantik sosyalist' olduğunu kabul ettiği ırkçılığa karşı çıkan Nurettin Topçu'yu sol niye kucaklamadı? Müslüman gençlerin ğelkitabı' Roger Garaudy'nin Sosyalizm ve İslamiyet kitabını Doğan Avcıoğlu ile Mihri Belli çevirmedi mi? Ana babanızın, yaşadığınız toplumun inancına kayıtsız kalmanın da, ne bileyim küçümsemenin de adı ğyabancılaşma'dır. İslam kültürünü bir gericilik kaynağı olarak görmek, kendi tarihi mirasının farkında olmamak demektir.ğ 


Soner Yalçın'ın buraya iktibas ettiğimiz bu paragrafına büyük ölçüde, son cümlesine ise bütünüyle katılıyoruz. 

Bu paragrafı alıntılamamızın sebebi eleştirmek değil, yazardaki ğdevasız kafa karışıklığığnı gözler önüne sermektir. 

Yukarıdaki cümleleri söyleyen Soner Yalçın, bakın kitabının başka bir yerinde (s.128) ne inciler döktürmektedir: 

ğBaşbuğ Alparslan Türkeş o yıllarda (1960'ların sonlarında), parti ideolojisinin omurgasını oluşturan eski pagan-şaman ve Türkçü çizgisini değiştirip, milliyetçiliğin yanına neden İslam'ı ekleyiverdi? 
Türkçülüğün sembolü ğbozkurt' ortadan kaldırılıp, yerine İslam'ın sembolü ğhilal' neden yerleştiriliverdi? Nereden çıktı bu dokuz ışık aşkı?ğ 

Yani Soner Yalçın diyor ki, 

ğTürk milliyetçileri neden İslam'la ilgilendiler, söylemlerine İslami renkler ve tonlar kattılar?ğ 

Halbuki aynı Soner Yalçın, daha 32 sayfa önce solcuların İslam'la ilgilenmemelerini çok güzel bir şekilde eleştiriyordu. Anlaşılan Soner Yalçın'a göre solcular İslam ile ilgilenmeli, ama Türk milliyetçileri ilgilenmemeliydi. 

Bu satırları okuyanlar şimdi Soner Yalçın'a ğBu ne yaman çelişki Soner Efendi?ğ sorusunu sorma hakkına sahip değiller midir? 

(İşin bir de bilgi yanlışları kısmı var ki, o kısım tam anlamıyla bir felaket. Bay Yalçın adeta ğHz. İsa kılıcını vurup Hazar Denizi'ni ortadan ikiye yardığ diyor. Böyle bir cümlenin neresini düzeltirsiniz? 

Bir kere İsa değil Musa, 
kılıç değil asa, 
Hazar değil Kızıldeniz! 

Soner Yalçın'ın işi de o hesap. 

Bir kere o yıllarda parti ideolojisinin omurgasını şaman-paganlar oluşturmuyordu. 

İkincisi, Türkçü çizgi değiştirilmemiştir; Türkçülük fikrinin ideolojinin nasıl belkemiği olduğunu, Soner Yalçın zahmet edip ğnereden çıktığığnı sorguladığı Dokuz Işık kitabını okusaydı görürdü. 

üçüncüsü, bozkurt hiçbir zaman ortadan kaldırılmamıştır, bugün bile aktif bir semboldür. Parti amblemi üç hilal olarak benimsenirken, ülkü Ocakları'nın amblemi ğhilal içindeki bozkurtğ olarak belirlenmiştir.) 

3) Kitabın 111. sayfasında 

ğKenan Rifai, 1867 yılında Selanik'te dünyaya geldi. Babası Abdülhalim Efendi aslen Filibeli'ydi' dedikten sonra, 

120. sayfada 

ğKenan Rifai gibi Esat Sagay da Selanikli'ydiğ 

cümlesini kuran Soner Yalçın'a sormak lazımdır: 

Bir kimsenin nereli olduğuna karar vermede tek etken ğdoğduğu yerğ midir, yoksa atalarının ğasıl memleketği de bu kararın verilmesinde etken midir? Eğer insanın memleketi öncelikle atasının memleketi ise -ki bizim ülkemizde bu genellikle böyledir-, Kenan Rifai'yi Filibeli saymak gerekmez mi? 

4) Yazarın bazı yerlerde bir söylediği diğerini tutmamaktadır. Kitabın 251. sayfasında bunun çok açık bir örneği vardır. üelişkinin daha iyi görülebilmesi için, ilgisiz yerleri çıkararak ve önemli yerleri vurgulayarak aşağıya yapacağımız alıntı, Soner Yalçın'ın kitabı nasıl alel acele kaleme aldığının bir göstergesidir: 

ğİsmet Kür, ablası Halide Nusret'le yanyanaydı ve İsmet Kür'ün boynundaki madalyonu , altı köşeli yıldız ğSüleyman Mührü'ydü. (ğ) 
Ne yalan söyleyeyim, Halide Nusret'in genç kızlığında boynuna taktığı ğSüleyman Mührü' beni bu kadar şaşırtmadı.ğ 

Sevgili okurlar, 

siz bu cümlelerden kolyeyi boynuna kimin taktığını anlayabildiniz mi? Herhalde yazar kolyenin abisiyle kız kardeşi arasında ğdönüşümlüğ olarak boyna takıldığını söylemek istiyor da biz anlayamıyoruz!!! 

5) Kitabın 238. sayfasında şu ifade yer almaktadır: 

ğOsmanlı pazarına giren yeniçeriler, ilk müslüman-Türk sermaye birikimini oluşturuyordu.ğ 

Sen sayfalar boyunca dininden dönen herkesin samimiyetinden şüphe et, onlara demediği bırakma, ondan sonra ekonomik tezini ispat için devşirmelikleriyle meşhur yeniçerilerin Müslüman inanca bağlılığına kesinkes inan, üstelik her biri gayrı Türk bir ırka mensup olan bu savaşçıları Türk ilan et! 

İnsanın kafası karışıyor. Elbette ki biz yeniçerilerin Türklüğünden, Müslümanlığından şüphe etmiyoruz, Yeniçeri Ocağı'nın ilgasından önceki son bir asırda onların sergiledikleri başıbozukluklar da bu düşüncemizi sarsmıyor, ama Soner Yalçın'ın tutumunun açık bir çelişki içerdiğini belirtmek durumundayız. 

Karalama, şaşırtmaca ve üarpıtmalara ürnekler 

1) Kitabın 73. sayfasında şu ifade yer almaktadır: 

ğSovyetler Birliği'nde Türkçüler zulüm görüp öldürülmediler mi? Evet, Stalin döneminde bunlar yaşandı. Ancak Türkçü oldukları için yok edilmediler, Troçkist-Zinoyevci oldukları için yok edildiler.ğ 

Bu cümleler ğeski ideolojik saplatılarğın, bir insanın yazarlık kalitesini nasıl çöplük seviyesine indirebileceğinin en güzel örneklerinden birisidir. Dikkat edilirse yazar bu cümleler ile Türkçü katliamının Stalin döneminde yapıldığına vurgu yaparak, ilgili sayfalarda yer alan Lenin dönemi icraatlarını temize çıkarmaya çalışmaktadır, sanki Lenin ğsütten çıkmış ak kaşıkğmış gibi. 

Dahası, öldürülen Türkçüler'in kendi dil, din ve milliyetlerini korumak için Troçkist oldukları, Stalinist totaliterliğin ise buna asla izin vermediği, alıntıladığımız bu cümlelerde gündeme bile getirilmemektedir. 

En acısı ise, bırakınız Türkçü olmayı falan, Sovyetler döneminde kaç milyon Türk öldürülmüştür? Kaç tanesi evinden yurdundan edilmiş, Sibirya'ya sürülmüş, başka topraklarda iskan edilmiştir? ğKızıl süngülerğden kaçmayı başaran kaç tanesi Türkiye'ye ve başka ülkelere sığınmıştır? 

Bütün bunlara değinmeyen Soner Yalçın, Sovyetler döneminin mezalimlerini örtbas edebileceğini düşünüyorsa, bir bir açılmakta olan Sovyet arşivlerindeki bilgilerin ve bu zulümlerden her nasılsa sağ kurtulmuş kişilerin hatıralarının, kendisinin gerçekleri tahrif etmeye yönelik girişimlerine karşı bir ğşamarğ gibi patlayacağını unutmamak zorundadır! 

ZÃ*ten yaptığı açıklamaların pek ikna edici olmadığının farkında olan Soner Yalçın, biraz ileride, 74. sayfada şu ğçocukçağ açıklamayı yapma gereği hissetmiştir: 

ğBirinci Dünya Savaşı'nda Osmanlı Ermeniler'e nasıl tehcir uyguladıysa, benzerini SSCB de İkinci Dünya Savaşı'ndan sonra Hitler'e sempatiyle bakan Tatarlar'a yaptı. Yoksa Müslümanlar'ın dinine yönelik özel bir politika yoktu.ğ 

Artık yerseniz!... 

Bu açıklamaya şerh yazmayı bile gereksiz görüyoruz. Dinsiz bir rejimin, ne İslam'a ne de başka bir dine sempatiyle bakan bir rejimin, Müslümanlar'ın inançlarıyla problemi olmadığını duymak, Marx'ın ğtuğlağ gibi kitaplarını canı çıkarak okumuş bizim gibileri biraz zor ikna eder. 

Hele bir de oralardan ülkemize gelmiş insanların ağzından dinlediğiniz hikayeler hala bütün canlılığıyla kulağınızda yankılanıyorsa, Soner Yalçın'ın bu cümleleri için yapabileceğiniz tek değerlendirme ğzırvağ olabilir. 

2) Kitabın 41. sayfasında şu ifade yer almaktadır: 

ğOrucunu, namazını hiç eksik etmeyen, oğlu Yusuf Mardin'in yazdığına göre, bırakın alkolü, sigara, gazoz, soda bile içmeyen Ebülula Mardinğğ 

Yazar bir yandan Sabetaycılar'ın eski dinlerini sürdürdüğünü, Müslüman gibi göründüklerini, ama asla Müslüman olmadıklarını arada bir tekrarlamakta; bir yandan Mardin ailesinin (özellikle de şeyh ümer Fevzi Mardin'in) dönme olduğunu ispatlamak için sayfalarca dil döküp ailenin bireylerinin ilişkilerini, çalıştıkları yerleri, evliliklerini vesaireyi mercek altına almakta; diğer yandan ise yukarıdaki cümleyi sarfetmektedir. 

Demek ki onca ğlaf kalabalığığnın arasında Soner Yalçın'ın göremediği, muhtemelen de görmek istemediği için göremediği şey, ailede bir Sabetaycı köken varsa bile aileye mensup en azından bazı bireylerin sonradan samimi şekilde Müslüman olduğudur ki, kitap boyunca aynı hatayı defalarca tekrarlayan Soner Yalçın, Osmanlı tarihinde din değiştirerek Müslümanlığı seçen herkesi şüphe ve zan ile karşılamıştır.

Oysa tarihin somut verileri bize göstermektedir ki, din değiştiren pek çok kişi Osmanlı'nın uzun hükümranlık yıllarında İslam için canla başla çalışmıştır.

Elbette ki din değiştirmiş görünüp eski dinini koruyan Hıristiyanlar, Yahudiler ve Sabetaycılar'ın bir kısmının devlete ve millete verdiği ğağır zararlarğ da Osmanlı tarihinin bir parçasıdır; ama din değiştirmiş herkesin eski dinini sürdürdüğünü sanmak ve meseleyi böyle algılamak, bir yanıyla tarih okuyuculuğundaki ğsığ seviyeğyi ve meseleleri basitleştirme/vulgerleştirme kolaycılığını göstermekte, diğer yanıyla da antropolojik esaslara dayalı bir ırkçılığı çağrıştırmaktadır. 


Aydınlıkçı takımının ulusalcığındaki *arızaların Soner Yalçın'da ğörtülü ırkçılıkğ olarak tezahür etmesi, yıllarca ırkçılıktan uzak bir milliyetçiliği savunduklarını söyleyegelmiş Türk milliyetçilerine utanmazca ğırkçığ ithamında bulunan bu çevre açısından ibret verici bir ğkader cilvesiğ olsa gerektir. 

Başa dönerek söylersek, Ebülula Mardin'in

ğOsmanlı'da İslamcılık düşüncesinin ilk münevver kadrosu içinde olduğunuğ zikreden, onun ğdinine çok düşkün olduğuğnun altını çizen yazarın, 

bütün bunların samimi bir imandan kaynaklanmış olabileceğini ve bu dindarlığın arkasında bir artniyet aramak için elde doğru dürüst hiçbir delil bulunmadığını görmek yerine, okuyucunun dimağında olmadık şüpheler uyandırma cihetine gitmesi pek manidardır. 

3) Soner Yalçın, Mardin ailesini ve tabii ArÃ»si şeyhi ümer Fevzi Mardin'i karalamak için çıktığı yolculukta, yukarıda zikrettiğimiz hatayı bir kez daha tescil ediyor. 

Müslüman olmayan birinin Müslüman olmasından sürekli ğkıllanmakğ için İslam'ı sevmemenin, en hafif tabirle küçük görmenin bir itiyat haline gelmesi zaruridir. Gerçi yazara sorarsanız bunu ğbilimsel şüphecilikğ (!) ile açıklayacaktır ama, işin temelinde Marx'ın ğafyonğ olarak tanımladığı dine (özellikle de İslam'a) düşmanlık olduğu alenen görülmektedir. Bakın 50. sayfada Soner Yalçın bu kez kime takmış (uzun olma pahasına aynen alıntılıyoruz): 

ğJohn Godolphin Bennett, 1897'de İngiltere'de doğdu. Felsefe ve matematik eğitimi gördü. Budist, Hindu ve İslam tasavvufunu inceledi. 
Birçok dil bilen Bennett, ğKraliyet mühendisi' olarak çalışırken, Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nda İngiliz ordusunda istihbarat subayı olarak görev yaptı. 1919'da İstanbul'a geldi. Burada başta üzbekler Tekkesi olmak üzere bazı dergahlarla, tasavvuf düşüncesini yakından öğrenmek için ilişki kurdu. 

Mustafa Kemal ve arkadaşlarının Samsun'a gitmesine izin veren İngiliz belgesinin altında onun imzası vardı. 

Aslında müfettişlik görevi için Anadolu'ya giden Mustafa Kemal'in yanındaki personelin kalabalıklığından ve 35 subayın, çoğunun rütbesinin büyük olmasından şüphelenmişti. Ama Saray ğvize verilmesini' istiyordu. Yüzbaşı Bennett de Osmanlı sarayının ğemrini' dinlemişti!... 

Yüzbaşı Bennett sıradan bir istihbaratçı değildi; Türk-Yunan heyetleri arasında arabuluculuk görevi yaptı. Lozan'da, Sultan II. Abdülhamid'in Musul'daki petrol hisselerini kurtarmak için çalıştı. 

İngiltere'de milletvekili oldu. 

İstihbaratçı Bennett'in, yıllar sonra İstanbul'a geldiğinde ziyaret ettiği yerlerden biri, yine üzbekler Tekkesi olduğğ 

Bu satırları okuduktan sonra aklınıza ne gelir? 

Tasavvufa meraklı bir adam, üzbekler Tekkesi ve bazı dergahlara gidiyor, üstelik Atatürk'ün yola çıkışına izin veriyor, dahası savaş bittikten sonraki görüşmelerde Türkiye lehine (Musul petrolleri konusunda) faaliyette bulunuyor. 

Bizim aklımıza bu adamın Müslüman olduğu ya da en azından dergahlarla münasebetleri sonucunda İslam'a ve İslam tasavvufuna sempati beslemeye başladığı düşüncesi geliyor. 

Ama Soner Yalçın'ın ğMarksist öğretilerin etkisinden kurtulamayanğ zihnine bu gelmiyor, savaş sonrasındaki Türkiye lehine faaliyetlerinin İngiliz menfaatlerine uymadığı gerçeğini ıskalayarak, yukarıda alıntılanan cümlelerin hemen akabinde şu satırları yazıyor ve son derece garip bir sonuç çıkarmayla Milli Mücadele'ye gölge düşürmeye çalışıyor: 

ğYüzbaşı Bennett'in üzbekler Tekkesi'yle ilişkisi dikkatinizi çekmiştir. 
İngiliz istihbarat subayının sık sık ziyarete gittiği üzbekler Tekkesi, nasıl oluyor da, Anadolu'ya insan kaçırılmasında merkez rolü oynuyordu?ğ 

Demek ki insanın zihni ğmakulğ ile problemliyse -yani diyalektik düşünmeye çalışırken ğkaosun kara deliğiğne yuvarlanıp gidiyorsa-, beklenen sonuçlara ulaşmak yerine karmaşık ğkomplo hipotezleriğne (zira bu safsatalara ğteoriğ demek, yazara hak etmediği bir değer vermek anlamına gelecektir!) yönelmek kaçınılmaz bir sonuç olmaktadır. 

4) Soner Yalçın'ın şeyh Küçük Hüseyin Efendi'ye ğçamur atmakğ için başvurduğu yöntemin kalitesi ise, ne erken yaşlarda ğdiyalektikğ tahsil etmiş, ne de bir dolu kitap yazmış birine yakışmaktadır. 

Kitabın 62. sayfasında şeyh Küçük Hüseyin Efendi'nin hayatını anlatmaya başlayan yazar 

ğBeş altı yaşına kadar Ankara'da kaldıktan sonra ailesiyle Mihalıççık'a gittiğ 

demektedir. Okurlarımız haklı olarak ğBu cümlede ne var ki?ğ diyeceklerdir. Fakat yazar bu cümlenin sonuna bir dipnot koymakta, söz konusu dipnotta ise şunları söylemektedir: 

ğMihalıççık Osmanlı döneminde ğdönme' Mihal Osman tarafından kuruldu. Dönmeliği konusunda ayrıntılı bilgi yok. Diğer yanda, 1492'de İspanya'dan gelen Sefaradlar'ın bir bölümünün Eskişehir'e yerleştiği bilgisine sahibiz.ğ 

Bu cümleler, şüpheciliğin nasıl kolayca ğparanoyaklığağ evrilebileceğinin güzel bir kanıtı olmasının ötesinde, ğokuyucu zihnini bulandırmağ konulu bir seminerde kullanılmaya müsait, dahası Soner Yalçın'ın düşünce tarzını yansıtacak nefis bir örnektir. 

Bir kere, başka bir dinden İslam' a geçmiş ve faaliyetleriyle Osmanlı'ya büyük yararlılıkları dokunmuş bir kişiye (Köse Mihal) zımnen ğdönmedi!ğ denilmektedir. Ama bu açıkça yapılmayarak muhtemel bir tenkidin önü kesilmek istenmektedir. 

Ardından onun kurmuş olduğu şehir aynı ithama maruz bırakılmaktadır. 

Son olarak da bir kısım Yahudi göçmenin Eskişehir' yerleştirildiği söylenerek ğbağğ tamamlanmaktadır. 

Peki ama Eskişehir'e yerleştirilen Yahudiler'in ne kadarı Mihalıççık'a yerleştirilmiştir veya hiç yerleştirilmiş midir? Yerleştirildi ise, bunların nüfusu ne kadardır, daha mühimi toplam şehir nüfusu içindeki payları ne kadardır? 

Bu pay (eğer varsa tabii) Mihalıççık'ı Selanik gibi ğşüpheliğ (tabii ki yazar açısından!) bir şehir haline getirmekte midir? 

Kaldı ki, Osmanlı'nın son dönemlerindeki ünlü tarihçi şemsettin Sami, Mihalıççık için ğ59 köyden oluşan kazanın, tümü Müslüman olmak üzere 18.538 nüfusu vardırğ demekteydi. 

En mühimi de, varsayalım ki Hıristiyanlık'tan dönen Köse Mihal'ın kurduğu bu şehirdeki insanlar ğgizli Hıristiyanğ olarak yaşadılar, bunların üstüne İspanya'dan bir kısım Yahudiler geldi; bütün bunlar, şeyh Küçük Hüseyin Efendi'nin ailesinin bu şehre gitmesinden şüphe duymak ve onun köklerinde İbrani soyu aramaya kalkışmak için yeterli bir ğakliğ delil sunmakta mıdır?

Elbette ki hayır! 

Ama zaten Soner Yalçın'ın amacı akli deliller sunmak değil, okuyucunun zihnini bulandırmaktır. Yoksa bir şehirden başka bir şehire göç etmenin arkasında bu tür bağları aramanın, sosyal bilimlerin önemli bir kavramı olan göç olgusunun pek çok ekonomik, politik, kültürel sebepleri olabileceğini ihmal etmek demek olduğunu Soner Yalçın da gayet iyi bilmektedir. 

Ya da biz bilmesi gerektiğini zannediyoruz, belki de Soner Yalçın'ın ğentelektüel birikimiğ bizim ona vehmettiğimiz seviyenin pek altındadır! 

5) Yazar, 82 ve 83. sayfalarda Arusi şeyhi Mustafa Aziz üınar'ın damadı ve ğSünni Kürt hareketinin önde gelen kurmaylarından biriğ olan Abdurrahman Zapsu hakkında kısa bilgiler verdikten sonra, Yeni şafak gazetesinde yer alan bir yazı dizisinden başka bir alıntı yapıyor:

ğümrü boyunca Türkiye'deki Arusi şeyhlere yakınlık duyan ve her zaman istişarelerde bulunan MHP lideri Alparslan Türkeşğğ 

Buraya kadar bir şey yok, Bay Yalçın gazetecilik yapıyor. Fakat bir sonraki sayfada (s.84) yorumu patlatmadan edemiyor ve diyor ki: 

ğBir yanda Kürt Teali Cemiyeti kurucusu Kürt milliyetçisi damat, diğer yanda MHP'nin efsanevi genel başkanı Türk milliyetçisi mürit! Ne diyebilirizğğ 

Birincisi, bir insanın damadı ile kendisinin aynı fikirde ve/veya çizgide olması gerekmez, dahası damada bakılarak kişinin fikri çizgisi hakkında kanaat edinmek kadar yanlış bir şey olamaz. 

Bu ülkede kayınpederiyle yüzde yüz zıt ve farklı düşünen milyonlarca insan vardır. İkincisi, damat ile kendisiyle istişarelerde bulunan bir kişiyi aynı düzlemde zikrederek olmayan bir ğilliyet bağığ tesis etmeye çalışmak, gazetecilik değil olsa olsa ğşarlatanlıkğtır. 

Ne Yeni şafak gazetesinde çıkan yazı dizisinde, ne de bu diziden yapılan alıntıda, Alparslan Türkeş'in Arusi şeyhi Mustafa Aziz üınar'ın müridi olduğuna dair en ufak bir gönderme yoktur. 

Neşredildiği dönemde yazı dizisini yakından izlemiş ve metnin tümünü kişisel arşivine kaydetmiş biri olarak rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz ki, dizinin müellifi, Mustafa üınar ile Alparslan Türkeş'in zaman zaman istişarelerde bulunduklarını belirtmekte, ama asla bir ğşeyh-mürid ilişkisiğne değinmemektedir. 

Ama kendisini şark kurnazı milleti de aptal zanneden Soner Yalçın, iki sayfanın içinde hızlı bir ğhokus pokusğ yaparak köklü bir dostluğu şeyh-mürid ilişkisine tahavvül ettirmeyi başarmıştır. 

şimdi Soner Yalçın'a kendi cümleleriyle seslenmenin zamanıdır: Bu köylü kurnazlığı karşısında biz ğne diyebiliriz?...ğ 

6) Kitabın 395. sayfasında şu ifade yer almaktadır: 

ğİstanbul'un göbeğindeki merkezinde irşat faaliyetlerini sürdüren Gümüşhanevi Tekkesi'ne, İsmail Ağa Dergahı'na kimse ses çıkarmazken, Adıyaman'daki Menzil Dergahı hep gözaltında tutulacaktı.ğ 

Bu yoruma ne Gümüşhanevi Tekkesi, ne İsmail Ağa Dergahı, ne de Menzil Dergahı mensupları katılacaktır. 

İlk iki dergahın mensupları geçmişte sık sık takibata uğramaktan, taciz ve rahatsız edilmekten şikayet ederken, Menzil Dergahı'nın mensupları devlete en derinden bağlı bir organizasyonun içinde olmalarından ötürü ğgözaltında tutulmağ ile ilgili tespiti şaşkınlıkla karşılayacaklardır. 

Soner Yalçın'ın Menzil Dergahı'nın Kürt olduğuna dair iddialarına ilgili dergahın mensupları gereken cevabı verecektir, ama, bu dergahın devletçi tutumunu bilmemesi mümkün olmayan Soner Yalçın'ın sırf Kürt/Türk ayrımı konusundaki tezine destek bulabilmek için böyle yorumlara girişmesini fazla ğucuzcuğ bulduğumuzu burada belirtmeden geçemeyeceğiz.

----------


## bozok

Soner Yalçın'ın psikolojisi?   

*Arslan BULUT 
[email protected]nicaggazetesi.com.tr 
Yazı Tarihi: 03/10/2007 


Ozan Arif ve İsmail Türüt üzerinden Türk Milliyetçiliğine yönelik saldırılar artırıldı. 

Bu arada, insanların etnik kökenleri hakkında yazdığı kitaplarla tanınan Soner Yalçın da Hürriyetğte yazmasına rağmen silik kaldığı için çareyi gündemin en hararetli tartışmalarından birine, bir sürü uydurmayı ardı ardına sıralayarak dalmakta buldu. 

Bu tür yazılar bizim konumuz olmaktan çok, bu ülkenin güvenliğiyle ilgili kuruluşların ilgi alanına girmelidir. üünkü psikolojik operasyon niteliği taşıyor. Yazı, cevaplandırmaya değmeyecek kadar sıradan ve artık kabak tadı vermiş iddialarla dolu. Fakat içindeki bazı uydurmaları ciddiye alanlar olabilir! 

* * *

İsmail Türütğe yönelik ğPeki siz Türk müsünüzğ sorgulaması, bir gazete yazısından çok Gestapo sorgusunu andırıyor. Siz hangi hakla İsmail Türütğe böyle bir soru sorabiliyorsunuz? Siz hangi hakla  şarkıcı Tarkan üzerinden milliyetçilerle dalganızı geçiyorsunuz?  Bu cüreti nereden buldunuz? Kendinizi dokunulmaz biri mi zannediyorsunuz? 

* * *

ğNihal Atsız dönmedirğ diyorsunuz. Daha önce kitaplarınızda Türkiyeğyi kuran herkesi Yahudi dönmesi ilan ettiniz. Yasal olarak hesabı sorulmadı. Bugün Nihal Atsızğın iki oğlu sağ. Yağmur Atsız ve Buğra Atsız, kendi babaları hakkındaki bu iddiaya herhalde bir cevap vereceklerdir ama sizde yazarlık haysiyeti yok. üünkü Nihal Atsız hakkındaki bu iddiayı bildiğinize göre cevabını da bilmeniz ve yayınlamanız gerekirdi. Yine ğZiya Gökalp Yahudiğdirğ iddiasını da ara başlıkta kullanıyor, sonra Gökalpğın ğTürkümğ  dediğini belirtiyorsunuz. Yani kafa karıştırıyorsunuz. Mesleğiniz bu mu sizin? 

Sonra niye herkes Yahudi asıllı  oluyor sizin kitaplarınızda? Herkesi Yahudi göstermenin anlamı nedir? 

* * *


Türkçülük-Turancılık davasına bakan mahkemenin raporunda Nihal Atsızğın atalarının Gümüşhane Midi Köyüğnden oldukları ve ğdönmeğ olarak bilindikleri gibi bir bilgi bulunduğunu yazdınız! Yalçın Küçük de Atsızğın İbrani asıllı olduğunu iddia etmişti 

İyi güzel de, Rum dönmesi veya İbrani asıllı olan birisi Bozkurtlar adlı romanı nasıl yazabilir hiç düşündünüz mü? 

O ruh bir Yahudiğde veya Rumğda bulunabilir mi?  

Sözü Atsızğa bırakalım. 

Atsız, söz konusu iddianın 22 Temmuz 1944 günü Kazım Alöç tarafından yapılan sorgusunda  gündeme getirildiğini bildiriyor: 

ğKazım Alöç, dördüncü göbek babamın Rum olduğunu, çünkü Pontusğtan göçerek Midi köyüne geldiğini söylemiş, bu malÃ»matın nereden elde edildiği hakkındaki sualime de ğmütehassıslara yaptırılan inceleme ileğ  diye cevap vermiş fakat bu hayali mütehassısların kimler olduğunu bildirmemişti. 

7 Eylül 1944ğte okuduğu son tahkikat kararında ise Rumluğu biraz daha yaklaştırarak dördüncü göbek babamdan üçüncü göbeğe indiriyor ve dedemin babası için ğdönme olduğu mervi Ahmetğ  diyor. Biraz Türkiye coğrafyası bilseydi başka yerlerden Gümüşhane vilayetine bir muhaceret değil, toprağı verimsiz ve taşlık olan Gümüşhane vilayetinden dışarıya doğru göç olduğunu bilirdi. Biraz istatistik yıllıklarını karıştırmış, eski ihsai malÃ»mata bakmış olsaydı Türkiyeğnin 63 vilayeti arasında yüzde hesabiyle Türklerin en kalabalık olduğu vilayetin Gümüşhane olduğunu görürdü. Tarih ve etnolojiye biraz vukufu olsaydı Gümüşhane vilayetinin Bayındır Türkleriyle dolduğunu hatırlatırdı. 

Bütün bunlardan sonra beni bütün psikolojimle tanımak iddiasında bulunan Kazım beni cidden tanısaydı, eserlerimi okusaydı bende bir dönme torununun psikolojisi bulunmadığını idrak ederdi. Dönme psikolojisinin nasıl olduğunu Kazım Alöç çok iyi bilir.ğ  

Peki Soner Yalçınğın psikolojisi nedir ki  büyük Türkçüleri Yahudi veya dönme ilan ediyor?  


*

----------


## bozok

İsmail Türüt mü, Soner Yalçın mı kafatasçı?  

*üzcan YENİüERİ 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 03/10/2007 



Ozan Arif ğPlan yapmayın planğ adlı bir şiir yazdı. üzgün sesiyle de İsmail Türüt okudu. Karadeniz üzerine yapılan emperyalist müdahalelere dikkat çeken çok güzel bir sanat eseri ortaya çıktı. 

Türkü malum çevrelerde büyük bir paniğe  neden oldu. Suçüstü yakalanma psikolojisi içindeki çevreler türküyü büyük bir maharetle ğkatili övmekleğ  suçlayıp kendi amaçlarına göre çarpıttılar. Sonra bu malum odaklar aralarında iş bölümü yaparak iftira ve kinlerini belirli aralıklarla gazete sütunlarına ya da ekranlara taşıdılar. Aslında iyi de yaptılar. üünkü türküyü dinlemeyen ve dolayısıyla yapılan planlardan haberdar olmayan da böylece kalmamış oldu.

Sayın Türütğün okuduğu bu türküye, bir takım ajan/provokatörler aşağılık bir klip uydurarak türkünün etkinliğini kırıp, onun tartışmaya açılmasını sağladılar. Aslında bu türküyü bahane ederek İsmail Türüt/Ozan Arif nezdinde Türk milliyetçiliğine yönelik iftira ve eleştiride bulunanların bu aşağılık klibi uydurmuş olmaları çok muhtemeldir. İsmail Türüt ve Ozan Arif bu klibi şiddet ve nefretle reddederek klibi çekenler hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundular. Kendilerinin ırkçılıkla, kafatasçılıkla ya da cinayeti ve katili övmekle ilgilerinin olmadığını her platformda dile getirdiler. Ancak malum koro hakaret, iftira, isnat ve ipe sapa gelmez iddialarla tartışmayı sürdürmeyi devam ettirmektedir. Medyanın malum kesiminin aralıksız linçe tabi tuttuğu İsmail Türüt ve Ozan Arifğe yönelik son saldırı, eski Aydınlıkçı, yeni  ğEfendiğ  ve  ğBeyaz Türklerğ kitabının yazarı Soner Yalçınğdan geldi. 

Soner Yalçın, İsmail Türütğe ğTürk milliyetçisi olduğunuzu söylüyorsunuz; peki siz Türk müsünüz?ğ diye soruyor ve ğKim daha iyi Türk, gelin kafatasınızı ölçelimğ diyor. Bu bağlamda son derece yakışıksız, demogoji, istihza ve polemik içeren banal bir yazı kaleme alıyor.

Soner Yalçın işin içine Mehmet Akif, Namık Kemal, Nihal Atsız, Reha Oğuz Türkkan, Cenap şahabettin, Ziya Gökalp vb. katarak Türk olmadığını  ileri sürüyor. Kimi gerçek kimi söylenti kimi de dedikodu olan bu iddiaları birbirine karıştırarak son derece kaba bir üslup içinde sözüm ona İsmail Türütğe ders veriyor (!). Soner Yalçınğın yukarıdaki kişilerle ilgili olarak ortaya attığı iddiaların her cümlesinin hilafı hakikat olduğunu söyleyenler de var. Dünyası ğkomploğ  olan insanları tatmin edecek tek olgu, komplolarıdır.

Ancak varsın yukarıda ismi geçen ve dahası geçmeyen kişiler Türk değil de başka soydan gelsin ne fark eder? ünemli olan onların hangi etnisite, ırk, soy, din, dil ya da kimlik sahibi oldukları değil hangi millete hizmet ettikleri değil midir?  Soner Yalçın, ğİsmail Türüt sürekli medyaya çıkıp Türk milliyetçisi olduğunu söylüyor. Türütğün yolundan yürüdüğü ırkçı ağabeyleri öyle sözlere filan inanmazlardı. Ellerine cetvel, pergel alıp kafatası ölçümü yaparlardığ diye bütün milliyetçilere yönelik ipe sapa gelmez türden isnat ve iftiralarda bulunmaktadır. Soner Yalçın kasıtlı olarak milliyetçilikle ırkçılığı  birbirine karıştırıyor. Irkçılıkla milliyetçiliğin aynı şey olduğunu söylemeye getiriyor. Milliyetçiliği kafa, kan, kıl, tüy, etnisite, ırk, soydan ibaret bir olgu olarak gösteriyor. 


Halbuki kendisinin antisemitik, dönme/devşirme, beyaz Türk/siyah Türk ayrımı yapan ğEfendiğ adlı eserin altında imzası vardır. 


Soner Yalçın paranoyakların bile yapmadığını yaparak, öteden beri Türkiye tarihinde önemli roller üstlenmiş her kişiyi ğsebatayistğ ilan etmiş bulunmaktadır. Onun yazdıkları hakkında daha önce çalıştığı işyeri olan Aydınlık dergisinin iddialarına  burada yer vermeye gerek bile duymuyoruz! Hatta onun kişiliği ile ilgili olarak eski çalıştığı işyeri olan Aydınlık dergisinin yönelttiği iddiaları da es geçiyoruz.

Ancak her önüne geleni sözüm ona köküne, ırkına, tabi olduğu soya, devşirme, dönme olup olmamasına göre sınıflamakla kalmayıp aynı zamanda yargılayan bu zatın, bir de dönüp İsmail Türüt ya da Ozan Arifği ırkçı olarak nitelemesi ilginç değil midir. 

Böyle birisinin başkalarını, kafatası ırkçılığıyla suçlaması ne kadar tutarlıdır? 

Soner Yalçın ğKim daha iyi Türk, gelin kafatasınızı ölçelimğ diyor!

Sayın Soner Yalçın eğer böyle bir ihtiyaç duyuyorsa önce kendi kafatasını ölçmesi gerekmez mi? Eğer ölçtüyse ne kadar Türk olduğunu kendi ölçütlerine göre Türkiye kamuoyuyla paylaşması gerekmez miydi? Hekimler yıllar önce kafatası ölçümlemekle meşgul olanların kafadan rahatsız olduklarını teşhis etmişlerdir. 

İlahi Soner Yalçın, İsmail Türüt ne anlar, dolikosefalik ya da brakisefalik kafatası ya da antisemitizmden? 

İsmail Türüt belki de hayatında ilk defa ğdolikosefalikğ ya da ğbrakisefalikğ tabirlerini sizden duymuştur. İsmail Türüt antisemitizmden falan da Sayın Yalçın, sizin kadar anlamaz. üünkü O, sebataycılık, ırkçılık, kafatasçılık, siyah Türk/beyaz Türk ayrımı yapmamış, sanatıyla konuşmuştur. 

Sizin yapmanız gereken de İsmail Türütğün söylediği türkünün içeriğini tartışmak olmalıydı. Karadenizğde plan falan yapılmadığını kanıtlamaktı. İsmail Türütğe hakaret etmek ya da küçümseyerek kardeşliğe ve barışa hizmet etmiş olamazsınız! 

Siz ve sizin gibilerin iftira ve ithamlarına ve saptırmalarına rağmen Türütğün türküsü, millete mal olmuştur! 

ünemli olan da budur!*

----------

